# 10A3 working for anyone ?



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone found anything that this update has fixed ?

I am asking as here is my experience since the 10a3 update. First time I tried to use it after the update, lockup in the to do list. Did a reset waited until later for the guide data to build, everything in my to do list had the same day and time. Another reset, this time a reset under the reset menu with the option to erase the entire to do list.

The next morning I went to watch a recorded show, only 17 minutes out of 60 recorded. Then I went into the priortizer to delete a few SL's, clicked delete and another lockup. Pressed reset again and here I am.

I noticed a little snap to the menus but thats about it. I still have every problem I did before the update.

It seems that if you use the R-15 as just a receiver mostly you will not have any problems. When you try to use the recording part and tweak the prioritizer, to do slist oftens that where the problems are.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had more problems since 10A3 was released than I did with 109A...


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> I've had more problems since 10A3 was released than I did with 109A...


Me, too.

Lacy


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm wondering if a reset and re-adding all the series links I had set would fix the problem...

Of course, even if it did, you shouldn't have to delete and re-add your series links each time they push new software. I think I'm going to call D* and demand a credit for the DVR fee (like many of you have gotten) until this box is fixed...


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

10A3 royally screwed up my Olympics autorecord, and I'm pi$$ed!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

10A3 has had the reverse effect on my R15 experiences. It has recorded all my Series Links without fail. The 108F update failed at least once a week, 109A failed in a few situations. I have seen my To Do List show all recordings with the same Ch#s or time this occured right after a reboot. Once the guide re-indexed the correct details were listed and recorded as scheduled.

I need to update my post. The main R15 I have has improved with the updates received, however an extra R15 is showing signs of the problem reported here. Both are from the Same retailer, same model R15-500. They also have the same production date, even their Serials and Receiver IDs are very close only off by about 5. I've come to the conclusion that this means a possible Hard Drive defect is the cause.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

DVDKingdom said:


> 10A3 has had the reverse effect on my R15 experiences. It has recorded all my Series Links without fail. The 108F update failed at least once a week, 109A failed in a few situations. I have seen my To Do List show all recordings with the same Ch#s or time this occured right after a reboot. Once the guide re-indexed the correct details were listed and recorded as scheduled.


So it fixed your series links and broke mine. Talk about odd...

Like I said, when I get home tonight I'm going to delete and re-add all of my series links - but you shouldn't have to do that each time new software comes out...


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

My machine worked fine before I got 10A3, and it's working fine since I got 10A3.

But I'm beginning to think I'm the only person here whose machine actually works the way it's supposed to!


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Melquiades said:


> My machine worked fine before I got 10A3, and it's working fine since I got 10A3.
> 
> But I'm beginning to think I'm the only person here whose machine actually works the way it's supposed to!


No your not the only one....so far mine is doing fine on the new software just as it did with the old! However, I did have one crash since the new software. First one ever with this machine. Wife tells me she was watching a local when picture went out but audio stayed on?? No response to remote or buttons in front. When I got home from work the blue ring was lit solid and was still unresponsive. A reset with the red button fixed all!! Hopefully this was an isolated case cause I really love the R15!!

Frank


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> So it fixed your series links and broke mine. Talk about odd...
> 
> Like I said, when I get home tonight I'm going to delete and re-add all of my series links - but you shouldn't have to do that each time new software comes out...


Unless the "hooks" it used to set them up were screwed up.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Unless the "hooks" it used to set them up were screwed up.


How so?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199, zortapa and anyone else that is having lockups still. Did you get the 109F update first? I didn't mine went from 109A to 10A3 and so far everything seems to be working the way it was before (only had lockups while 109F was in the stream but never got 109F).


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I never got 109F either...but I'm not having lockups, I'm just missing / having problems with recordings now...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The lockups that I talk about happening are not usually in the guide, when watching shows, browsing menus, anything in the receiver part. I think if I only used the R-15 as a receiver I would not have many problems, if any.

The lockups I have are when your tweaking the prioritizer, checking and deleting shows in the to do list and all recording type issues.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> matty8199, zortapa and anyone else that is having lockups still. Did you get the 109F update first? I didn't mine went from 109A to 10A3 and so far everything seems to be working the way it was before (only had lockups while 109F was in the stream but never got 109F).


I'm a "long-timer", my R15 has been running since Nov 15th. I have had all the updates _except_ 109F (at least I checked daily and never noticed 109F). Moreover, I have been very happy with this box until the 10A3 update broke my Olympic autorecord which. it seems, has to do with the R15 reseting the favorites to the default ALL CHANNELS when updating software. So, while I am quite miffed right now, I still must admit that I am generally very happy with the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The reboot caused it to go back to the ALL Channels default for your grid selections. It however, should not have changed what is inside your two channel selection lists.


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is my story. I waited till after the upgrades. My R15-300 got the new 1035 software and I saw no improvment with SL. That box is now headed back to DTV. I then connected a new R15-500 that came with the old 1044 software and I forced an upgrade which took it straight to the 10A3. So far the series link is working fine. This brings me back to my question about risidual software. If the old software is not completely removed could it cause trouble?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually I am wondering if there aren't some serious hardware differences inside of all of these boxes. Not just one maker to another I mean changes over time in the actual boxes from a single manufacturer. This could account for people with supposedly the same box having issues that others don't.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

didnt help me out any either, same problems as before, freezeups, guide issue is still not fixed, still recording repeats for first run in the series set, i think directv is more concerned about adding programming, then fixing this piece of junk we have


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

It would seem that there are differences in the boxes or the software isn't loading the same in each one. I changed boxes and got a different result. If everything were equal there should have been no difference. Another wild card could be what sat you receive your programming from. I get all my programming from the 101 location. I know some programming comes from other locations. Could there be small differences in the guide information and would the software need tweaked for this. From the variations in problems I have seen here and too much time talking to CSR's I do believe these boxes do not perform the same. Personally I think they tried to build the box too cheap. They want everyone to have one or 4 and don't want the cost to get in the way. Sell the masses cheap boxes and collect their $6 a month. My first gen RCA cost $699 with no installation and my income was half what it is today. It had none of today’s extras but by god it worked! It worked without fail, I never reset it, I used it for years without a hitch and I would bet the lucky so & so who bought it from me is still using it. This R15 is the cheapest (lowest priced) DTV receiver I have ever purchased and is supposed to do far more than any I have owned. I feel I got what I paid for. I only wish they had a better model to choose from. I would gladly pay more for a unit that works.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The R15 is the same price as the R10
(Well it is the price of what the R10 was when it was released)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

10A3's guides are faster! That's good.

Don't give up folks. Geez, is this me saying this?

Guess maybe we've hit critical mass.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I've deleted and re-added my series links, we shall see what happens.

Interesting note: 3 programs that I have SLs set up for are on tonight - Ghost Whisperer, 24, and Numbers. Once I got my SLs all set up, all three of them correctly showed for tonight. A few minutes later, all three of them had been removed. About 10 minutes after that, Ghost Whisperer and 24 (the first two that are on tonight) came back, but Numbers still wasn't there. 24 is a repeat, so I decided to remove it from the TDL - as soon as I removed 24 from the TDL, Numbers showed up in the TDL (and I mean IMMEDIATELY). This leads me to believe that the box knows exactly what is set to record in what order, it just doesn't seem to have any definitive process for adding them to the TDL (which leads to missed recordings). My question is - since the box seems to know what's coming next, why the TDL cap?


----------



## dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15 is the same price as the R10
> (Well it is the price of what the R10 was when it was released)


I only paid $95.98 for my R15, the R10 sold that cheap?


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

LacyinTX said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Lacy


Mine is worse with 10A3 than it was before also. Now I'm showing conflicts
where I never had conflicts before, and it's still not reliably recording local network
or Sci-Fi shows...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dutch said:


> I only paid $95.98 for my R15, the R10 sold that cheap?


When the R10 was first release it was $99 (so with discounts and deals, some got it FAR below $99)


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> I've deleted and re-added my series links, we shall see what happens.
> 
> Interesting note: 3 programs that I have SLs set up for are on tonight - Ghost Whisperer, 24, and Numbers. Once I got my SLs all set up, all three of them correctly showed for tonight. A few minutes later, all three of them had been removed. About 10 minutes after that, Ghost Whisperer and 24 (the first two that are on tonight) came back, but Numbers still wasn't there. 24 is a repeat, so I decided to remove it from the TDL - as soon as I removed 24 from the TDL, Numbers showed up in the TDL (and I mean IMMEDIATELY). This leads me to believe that the box knows exactly what is set to record in what order, it just doesn't seem to have any definitive process for adding them to the TDL (which leads to missed recordings). My question is - since the box seems to know what's coming next, why the TDL cap?


Interesting what you said about 24 - I have it set up to record first-run only, and it tried to record tonight's episode - on my R-10! Hopefully they're not screwing around too much with the guide data to where it's going to mess up Tivo-based recordings as well!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My TiVo's recorded it (well at least my HR10-250 did, haven't check the R10 yet)


----------



## leaker19 (Feb 25, 2006)

new user here, both R15s have newest software, no noticeable improvement. My wife wanted more hardrive space, so call DirecTV, I say. Three days later, two new R15s arrive, ain't they nice? Worst decision we ever made. We miss those old Tivos like a runaway puppy. I don't even know what brand, model, software or anything they were, I did know they worked allday, everyday, did they even have a reset button? I'm supersmart about my receivers now. I trusted DirecTV, we did no research, just send what you're sending now, I feel betrayed by them like I've never felt before by any corporation. Never again, I'll tell ya, never again. Sorry to vent on you folks, but reseting the box in the living room for the 3rd time today has kind of flipped me out. Thanks . . . leaker


----------



## I8>DVR (Jan 25, 2006)

Well we were having no real major problems with 3 R15's before at 109a and as of now they are all upgraded to 10A3 and we are not noticing any new or different "problems" so far.... 

It sounds like maybe the difference could be, like someone else mentioned in another thread... maybe its mostly the "power users" that are having most of the problems. Which I guess would make sense that they would see the problems first. 

We "lightly" use 2 of the R15's and "moderately" use the other one(based on what I have read others here have setup for DVR settings). The moderately used unit has had at most 20ish SL setup and has about 30% space free atm and the todo list has been upto 80 items at the highest point I have "noticed". 

On the positive side, as others have mentioned, it does seem to me that the menu's are faster and maybe even search's and a few other areas, which is a plus!

We have had 2 of the R15's(1 lightly used, 1 moderatly used) since the 1st of week of Jan and the 3rd R15 about 2 weeks. In that time we have had NO lockups or reboots that we are aware of and havent had any programs not record that we are aware of... strange indeed.

Hope I didnt just jinx myself on the reboot/lockup problems !!! :grin:


----------



## jeremyg (Feb 23, 2006)

I haven't seen any changes (good or bad) with SLs. Still can't create one for local newscasts. The guide seems to be faster and there seems to be some snapback when exitting ff now. Is it just me or do you have to hit play once for each multiple of ff? I.e., it seems like I have to hit play 3 times to stop 3ff.


----------



## illushinz (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree, I'm worse off also, records dont go, pause doesnt work some times, and I've had more lock ups than ever. Anybody heard any talk of adding a suggestion feature to the dtv dvrs? I know TiVo has theirs patented, but they should be able to do something similar....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I highly... highly doubt we will ever see the same type of Suggestion technology that we saw on the TiVos.

Probably... we may see better "showcases" with the VOD on stuff, that may come close though to Suggestions...


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

In the three weeks I have had the unit, I have had consistant problems.
- Some shows just don't get recorded.
- The search functionality needs improvement. Instead of searching for "Oreilly factor, the new DVR makes you type in "The".
- Sometimes the LIST page is often blank when I now shows are in it. The only way to resove it is to reboot.
I won't even discuss the absense of the 30 second skip button. Hope to see it soon. 
-One last thing, I notice that since we plugged the machine into a phone line, we now hear a radio station on all our phones now. Looks like I have to buy a filter for it. As a side note, I do have the latest install of 10A3. Anyone hear of upcoming fixes to these problems?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I highly... highly doubt we will ever see the same type of Suggestion technology that we saw on the TiVos.
> 
> Probably... we may see better "showcases" with the VOD on stuff, that may come close though to Suggestions...


I for one hope we don't see Suggestions. I hated them, TiVo NEVER could figure out things I liked and it was just a huge waste of my time in deleting them. So I finally shut them off on all 3 of my units. I know some people like them but it's a huge waste of time in my eyes.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I for one hope we don't see Suggestions. I hated them, TiVo NEVER could figure out things I liked and it was just a huge waste of my time in deleting them. So I finally shut them off on all 3 of my units. I know some people like them but it's a huge waste of time in my eyes.


So because there is a feature (that can be turned off) that you don't use, nobody gets it?

They're not perfect, but it's a much better use of the free space than keeping it empty.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

walters said:


> So because there is a feature (that can be turned off) that you don't use, nobody gets it?
> 
> They're not perfect, but it's a much better use of the free space than keeping it empty.


Or using it as virtual memory to speed the "this may take a minute" up a bit


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I'll bite: how could more swap possibly speed up anything? 

And if you did want to use free space on the MFS for swap, how would you go about it? Create a large (probably fragmented) file and tell Linux about it? And then take it away from Linux  when you need it for a recording? Besides, Linux would only need it if it were currently running out of swap (which it only even approaches on a GSOD).

If they're playing any sorts of dangerous OS tricks like this with the R15, well, then it explains a lot.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Also, much has been made about the time it takes when you leave Season Pass Manager (now "prioritizer"). I've been known to complain about it myself. I now accept it's something I do right before turning off the TV. But I take comfort in the fact that the To Do List is an absolute contract: "This is a list of everything I will record for the next 12 days or so. No more (aside from suggestions), no less. Only changes in guide data or changes by the user will alter that." The alternative ("I am probably going to record more than 100 things in the next 12 days or so, so here is a list of some of them") is not acceptable to me.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

My point is that suggestions while a "neat" novelty (like Weather on R15) is so much more than a good/stable and responsive DVR needs. I think (I see another poll coming) that if you and I put together what we wanted in a DVR, ranked by importance we would probably agree on the top 75%. 

As of yet I don't think TIVO, UTV, Replay or DTV have hit on getting the top 25% of what folks want right all the time. They each have things we all admire but none has the total package.



PS Regarding use of free space, try writing the guide to it or at least the zipcode so you don't have to reenter each time you reset. But there again, fix it so you don't have to reset-problem solved.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> I for one hope we don't see Suggestions. I hated them, TiVo NEVER could figure out things I liked and it was just a huge waste of my time in deleting them. So I finally shut them off on all 3 of my units. I know some people like them but it's a huge waste of time in my eyes.


Why would you bother deleting suggestions?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> PS Regarding use of free space, try writing the guide to it or at least the zipcode so you don't have to reenter each time you reset. But there again, fix it so you don't have to reset-problem solved.


Could also use that 60GB hunk of space that's sitting there empty. I don't see that being used anytime soon. :eek2:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Could also use that 60GB hunk of space that's sitting there empty. I don't see that being used anytime soon. :eek2:


Yeah, what he said!:hurah:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> So because there is a feature (that can be turned off) that you don't use, nobody gets it?
> 
> They're not perfect, but it's a much better use of the free space than keeping it empty.


How about using the free space indicator?

I am just in the pool of TiVo users that have thought it was a useless aspect of the product. I would much rather see time spent fixing the R15 and adding the promised things (I don't miss 30 Second skip but I know it has a place) then I would seeing them add features that don't serve a great deal of purpose on a machine. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Why would you bother deleting suggestions?


Because I don't want to see them cluttering up my Now Playing list.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> Because I don't want to see them cluttering up my Now Playing list.


I'm really sorry here Kanyon, I do respect what you post here, but....

How ta heck can something that is ALWAYS at the bottom of your Now Playing list clutter it? It's not like the suggestions just popup in between your regularly recorded shows? I have to page down MANY times even to get to suggestions.

Everyone has their preferences, but I have NEVER understood how suggestions interfered with the shows you record.

I'm up late at night and once I've gone through everything I told it to record I venture into suggestions. And if you have "groups" turned on it's an entire different group you have to go into to even see what the suggestions are.

No disrespect here bud. But maybe something with your setup is amiss? I don't even see the suggestions on my units unless I have nothing else to watch and make a decision to see "what else" my DTivo has recorded for me. I don't have to bother with deleting suggestions as they delete themselves when needed.

Now, we're way off topic here discussing Tivo suggestions under the R15....other than I'd like the R15 to have then available if the customer wanted to use them.

Sorry Earl for the Off Topic stuff. :backtotop


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> I don't miss 30 Second skip but I know it has a place.


Lack of a 30 second skip....or a fixed number of second skip....is a huge deal to me and my family. We all now know when going to commercial start with 6 presses of the 30 second skip. Still in commercial another 2 and so on.

Now, given all of that, would one reason this isn't available on the R15 is that the R15 cannot jump by a given increment? Humm. Food for thought.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm really sorry here Kanyon, I do respect what you post here, but....
> 
> How ta heck can something that is ALWAYS at the bottom of your Now Playing list clutter it? It's not like the suggestions just popup in between your regularly recorded shows? I have to page down MANY times even to get to suggestions.
> 
> ...


You can turn off the folder feature and I also just have no desire for the shows to be there. I all the years I have had TiVo now and all the time I left it on on 3 boxes I may have watched 2-3 things it ever recorded, so to me it's a waste of my time. Like I said I see some people like it but it's something thats now off on all my TiVos and if they ever added it to the R15 I would turn it off there also. Many people share this view with me and I guess thats why they gave us the option to disable it


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Lack of a 30 second skip....or a fixed number of second skip....is a huge deal to me and my family. We all now know when going to commercial start with 6 presses of the 30 second skip. Still in commercial another 2 and so on.
> 
> Now, given all of that, would one reason this isn't available on the R15 is that the R15 cannot jump by a given increment? Humm. Food for thought.


I honestly can't say why it doesn't have it, I mean a specific jump is possible because they do it in the jump back. Would I use it if the box had it? Possibly, I have gotten pretty used to doing without it now. Even on TiVo I noticed that commercials where all running at weird lengths so I would always end up jumping back, sometimes far more then others.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> that the R15 cannot jump by a given increment?


It can jump back 6 seconds with the replay button so I would guess it can also jump forward too. I would use it if it had it but I am getting used to just using the FF and replay button.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> if they ever added it to the R15 I would turn it off there also.


Me too. I never liked this feature on the DirecTiVos and always turned it off. If I want to record something I will.


----------

